# Foster dog wants to kill my cat



## ruckusluvr

My new foster dog is determined to eat my cat 

he was cat tested before coming to me. they said that he does like to stare at the cats, but did not feel he was a threat. (hes 10yrs old, mostly deaf and blind, moves slow)
I agreed to foster him. Well we transported him 300 miles for me to foster. I get him home, and three days later he has ATTACKED my cat twice. on the floor, shaking the poor guy.

I am devastated because all of this work getting him to me and it looks like this is not a suitable foster home for him. he is sooo loving, sweet, and such a great dog. but I cannot risk my cat!

I have been keeping my foster dog gated in my bedroom, and the poor guy wants back out here with them family 
I dont feel like it is fair to him, or my cat. But I hate the fact that all of this hard work and planning to get him to me is not working out.

He is constantly staring at the cat, or looking for the cat!


----------



## Cracker

I'm sorry. That really sucks that he came all that way, what breed is he? If he is a high prey drive breed like GSD, staring SHOULD have been considered an issue to an experienced assessor. 
How will you get him back to the rescue?
And yes, keep them separated. Poor cat.


----------



## ruckusluvr

he is a collie.
this rescue is only on a network of foster homes. I can look for him another foster home, but I would probably have to get him transported 300-500 miles north of me.

I wish I had ideas on how I can make this work!
i guess i can keep him separated in the bedroom, or on a leash in the house at all times.

but i hate it that my cat is scared to death to be in his own home now


----------



## Namrah

I had one foster like that; a golden retriever. I'm lucky in that he never caught Mali, but I got myself badly scratched up rescuing her. I found a new foster home for him immediately. I was lucky that it was a local rescue, so I didn't have your issue.

I'd at least make contact with the group and get the gears in motion toward finding him a cat-less foster home., and definitely a leash or a barrier at all times. That's just way too dangerous to take chances on.

Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## joesmailer

That's terrible. I hate that no good deed goes unpunished. =(

I really admire you for sticking it out, and trying to make it work. It must be very hard for you.


----------



## snark

We adopted a dog who turned out to be the same way - he was a 5 yr. old terrier/beagle/? mix with a very high prey drive. He never got as far as catching a cat because he ran into the Scum Fighter (aka our cat, Dominick) right off the bat, who gave him a bloody nose - twice. We went right out and bought a wire crate, which allowed Sam to be in the same room with the rest of the family and kept the cats safe.

Probably wasn't the best thing, but at the time, we hadn't heard of positive training so Sam was praised for ignoring the cats/ paying attention to us when asked and spritzed with a squirt bottle when he ignored us and focused on a cat. Out of the crate, he was kept on a leash and given the same praise/negative reinforcement. It took a few months but Sam learned to leave the house cats alone - even when they decided to rub on him. He never could be trusted with kittens, I think they were too close to being rat-like, because once they grew to a certain size he stopped being obsessed with stalking them.

I hope you can work this out or find a home/new foster situation for your rescue soon. Good luck!


----------



## ruckusluvr

sorry guys, i forgot to update!
problem solved! my foster dog and cat are actually hanging out together and things have been going great for some time now. i dont know what changed, but i think that the foster dog realizes that the cat is a pet, not food. and the cat is no longer messing with the dog. the cat had no respect for the dog and would harrass him too!


----------



## snark

Glad to hear it!


----------

